# can sagina subulata (Irish Moss) be planted in my tank ?



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

new Scaper said:


> HI all,
> 
> I found a great deal on sagina subulata locally and was wondering if this moss could be safely planted in my 55 gal planted tank. I can't seem to find much info on it by google. Thanks


You sure can as long as you don't submerge it. I just searched; there's plenty of info to be found.


----------



## new Scaper (May 18, 2015)

*sagina subulata*

Hi Steve, thanks for the response. I guess I should have elaborated a bit more when I said I couldn't find much on goggle. You are correct, there is a lot of info. My intent was tho to submerse it. I should have known it was to good to be true. Would have made a great looking carpet, especially @ $2 for a 5" pot


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

new Scaper said:


> Hi Steve, thanks for the response. I guess I should have elaborated a bit more when I said I couldn't find much on goggle. You are correct, there is a lot of info. My intent was tho to submerse it. I should have known it was to good to be true. Would have made a great looking carpet, especially @ $2 for a 5" pot


There is a moss that might work. I don't know the name someone else may. Where I've seen it growing is on submerged rocks, wood, on land, but in all cases in moist conditions to wet never dry land. Check the site called Aquamoss.


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Steve001 said:


> You sure can as long as you don't submerge it. I just searched; there's plenty of info to be found.



Submersed and submerged are the same.... means to sink or dive.... 
Sagina subulata will only thrive emersed.


----------

